# LF: Tilapia fingerlings



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

People here might laugh at me, Yes, I'm looking for Tilapia fingerlings...:bigsmile: does anybody know where can I get em locally.

Please don't hesitate to post some info here. If yo have some, please pm me.

Thanks.

Mylon


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM mykiss as he was raising some about a month or so again.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

I do have quite a few.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> PM mykiss as he was raising some about a month or so again.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Stuart, I'll send him a pm.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

overlord1957 said:


> I do have quite a few.
> Cheers.
> 
> Van


Hey Van, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

overlord1957 said:


> I do have quite a few.
> Cheers.
> 
> Van


Ditto, can't believe there are some so close to me!


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm am also looking for Tilapia fingerlings. can someone assist me in finding any? any help would be greatly apreciated. =)


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I have some .. Like 6-7 or them... How much are you wiling to pay for them


----------



## firefly994 (Jul 2, 2013)

im also looking for some,up to about 20 i think


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone still looking for tilapia as of today's date August 9 2013 I'm setting up a group buy if interested check out the group buy forum or this link http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/tilapia-52786/#post408250


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

why to raise and eat? sorry dont mean to offend but these guys are not community fish there loaners??


----------

